# multiple horse show questions-classes, lead-line and canter lead



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Class 1 I am assuming is judged on a showmanship pattern and given extra credit/points for exceptional grooming, so yes banded, etc. Class 4 is horsemanship, usually a pattern posted before the class & rail work, ridden bareback, doesn't list ages so is probably an open class. 13, I have no idea either, lol. 14 is senior (age group, usually over 18 yrs) english pleasure, that is judged on how well your horse goes, manners, how pleasurable he looks to ride. 15 is senior hunt seat, this is judged on your horses gaits and how well you ride them, typically a more forward seat, shorter stirrups, more forward moving, like you could jump a hunt course. 18 is open for all ages, English, walk, trot, no canter, typically for beginners, sometimes if you enter this class you cannot enter any other riding classes, no cross entries. 21, open, all ages, West. & Eng (sorry never seen it done Eng.) but in western, there is usually a bridge, a gate, poles to trot over, back through and sidepass, and various other obstacles, like picking up a bucket off of a barrel and setting it down on another barrel, etc. Sometimes loping over logs. 26 & 27, sorry, not familiar with speed games much. Good Luck!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I'm thinking about attending my very first horse show, it's on 9/16 so I have a little while to prepare. I've been riding since I was 12(I'm now 26) and I've never shown so I'm a little nervous about the whole thing. I've never been the type of person who likes attention. This is the class list and below I'll list the number to the class I have a question about.
> 1. Jr. Grooming & Showmanship
> 2. Sr. Grooming & Showmanship
> 3. Pee-Wee Grooming & Showmanship
> ...





waresbear said:


> Class 1 I am assuming is judged on a showmanship pattern and given extra credit/points for exceptional grooming, so yes banded, etc. Class 4 is horsemanship, usually a pattern posted before the class & rail work, ridden bareback, doesn't list ages so is probably an open class. 13, I have no idea either, lol. 14 is senior (age group, usually over 18 yrs) english pleasure, that is judged on how well your horse goes, manners, how pleasurable he looks to ride. 15 is senior hunt seat, this is judged on your horses gaits and how well you ride them, typically a more forward seat, shorter stirrups, more forward moving, like you could jump a hunt course. 18 is open for all ages, English, walk, trot, no canter, typically for beginners, sometimes if you enter this class you cannot enter any other riding classes, no cross entries. 21, open, all ages, West. & Eng (sorry never seen it done Eng.) but in western, there is usually a bridge, a gate, poles to trot over, back through and sidepass, and various other obstacles, like picking up a bucket off of a barrel and setting it down on another barrel, etc. Sometimes loping over logs. 26 & 27, sorry, not familiar with speed games much. Good Luck!


Thanks, that's very helpful, I realized I meant to ask about #5, lead line, but I put #4 lol. Do you know anything about lead line classes?

oh and are English pleasure and hunt seat W/t or w/t/c?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

#5 Your son would be asked to walk, turn around, stop and back up, with as little help from you as possible. It is an Equitation class.

English pleasure would be walk, trot, canter both directions, and maybe extended gaits. Hunt seat eq will be a pattern that will probably include walk, trot, canter, stop, back, turn on forehand or haunches, followed by rail work.

Grooming and showmanship is probably just showmanship. Excellent grooming is required for the class anyway.

Waresbare nailed the trail class. I would just add that there may be walk over poles or serpentines. Not sure, but I don't think many organizations ask for ground tying anymore. You might see a water box though. One obstacle that I see that a lot of horses don't like is picking up a yellow saddle slicker and carrying it to another location. The most fun obstacle I ever had was a mailbox full of oreos.

Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

A lead line class for our area is basically you bring the child in on a horse, your leading it and the child is holding on to the mane or on a leadline saddle, you walk a lap and line up and everyone gets a particapation ribbion but other places ive heard that you are just standing next to the horse and you just make sure the child doesnt fall off


----------

